# 50 gallon constuction journal



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

w/ waterfall, stream and pond


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

That looks like a really interesting method there. Please post photos when the tank is complete!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looking very cool. The simplicity of the design with a great result in the end. Plant it! Post it! Keep up the great work.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

oops double post


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Awesome!  what size tank is that? what you goin to put in it?

Good Luck,


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

not really sure what size tank it is. think its a 55 deep or 49 deep something like that. it mesures 36 wide 18 deep 18 tall. 

what goes in there? any free frogs you guys wanna send me! J/K!

i don't have anything lined up for it. just did the tank since a friend gave it to me. sometimes i like doing the tanks as much as having the frogs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

i did the measurements and its 50 gallons


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Whoo.. That turned out very cool.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

finished (except maybe some tweaks here and there)


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

That is VERRY cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Thats insane! That looks so darn good. wow Im enlightened now.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

That looks really good, you did a good job on that. It also gave me some ideas and help of how i'm going to construct a viv that i'll be building around christmas time. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

*Good construction journal!
I've been think'N of doing a similar falls & stream myself. Have ya got any updated pix?*


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

That was really interesting how you built you waterfall. Do you have any frogs in there now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice! Its great to see these builds in progress. Lots of great ideas. Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics. Can't wait to get some of your frogs for my own little set up.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

updated pic


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

from what I can see it looks good, but it is dark and hard to see details.


----------

